

Linux Kernel up to v3.15-rc4 local privilege escalation exploit - conductor
http://bugfuzz.com/stuff/cve-2014-0196-md.c

======
conductor
More information:

Discovery - [http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2014/05/12/3](http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2014/05/12/3)

CVE - [https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0196](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0196)

Patch -
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/tty.git/...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/tty.git/commit/?h=tty-
linus&id=4291086b1f081b869c6d79e5b7441633dc3ace00)

